

FB Threat Exchange - infosecbuzz
http://threatexchange.fb.com/

======
jimrandomh
This role requires a level and type of trust which Facebook does not have.

------
rabbyte
So FB wants to own the platform for exchanging security threats. Right now you
can publish information to everyone or specifically to a group. It seems maybe
they're trying to fill a space in between with information being distributed
based on algorithm. I can imagine the argument eventually being that you
should join the platform as it's the safe and responsible way to publish
threat information. Am I being cynical?

------
frewsxcv
Where's HTTPS?

------
BillinghamJ
That site absolutely destroyed scrolling on my computer

